# Dynamaster 2 Cylinder Air Pump



## rtmaston

I Bought This Back In 1997 And Not Used It For Years.I put It Back In The Box And Took It Out Last Week To Get It Ready To Use.I Needed A Belt So I Googled The Belt Part Number Amazon Had The Orginal Belt But Was $2400.I Search A little More And Found A Replacement Bet For $293 The Specs Was The Same So I bought 2 Of Them And Thay Also Came From Amazon.Let Me Know If Anyone Needs A part Number.The Pump Works Great now.I Thought I Would Try And Find A Kit For The Pump But Not Having Any Luck Anyone Have Any Ideas Where I Can Find It?.Anyone Stills Using This Pump And May Have A Part List For It.Thanks For The Help.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyroteck1

I could use the part # please, thanks.
When you said "kit" what specifially are you looking for?
Aquabid has new spare pistons available.
BUT I REALLY need a new belt thanks.


----------



## rtmaston

i can help you with the belt.amazon has a replacement one that fits great and very cheap.i did not have to adjust the tension.just slip the old one off and the new one on.let me know how its works for you.the orginal belt is $2400 on amazon.the replacement belt is $292 cant beet that.hope this helpsi will check the place you said about the pistion. the link is Bando BTQ-100XL025 Extra Light Timing Belt Pitch Lgth. - 10.0, No. of Teeth - 50: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific is


----------



## rtmaston

i looked on aquabid.com but did not see any parts for it.can you give me a link for it?.thanks


----------



## pyroteck1

Sorry, there isn't one currently on Aquabid, keep checking back and I will do the same for you. Thanks


----------



## pyroteck1

Ordred and on it's way, many thanks again.
BTW how the heck did you find the exact replacement?
And even down to the teeth count, I'm impressed.


----------



## coralbandit

Not sure if these are right parts but here's link with dyna parts; good luck.Air Accessories


----------



## Summer

welcome to the board!


----------



## rtmaston

its took a little while but i took the number off the old belt which i could just make out and did a google search on it.the orginal belt specs were the same.50 teeth and 10% pitch.i was perty shure it would fit so i ordered 2.thay only had 4 left after i ordered mine.


----------



## rtmaston

i hated to have to pay $2400 for a belt but i would if i couldnot find one.what type oil do you use on it?thanks


----------



## rtmaston

thanks CoralBandit.i will check the link out.i just trying to find some spare parts for the pump to keep on hand.i should had bought a few of them when i bought the pump but did not think of it.


----------



## Aquasafe

Welcome to the forum!


----------

